# Cribbing Muzzles



## mediahorse (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm curious to hear if any of you have experiences with different brands of muzzles for horses that crib. 

My horse is at a farm where he is required to wear his muzzle 24/7, including while eating his hay (but not his grain). It's very difficult for him to eat through standard grazing muzzles (like the Best Friend or Tough-1) because they have very small holes and they're designed to be used on pasture where there is resistance on the grass, making it easier for the horses to eat. While eating hay, there is little to no tension/resistance to help him pull it through his muzzle into his mouth. It takes him nearly 4 hours to eat his hay, and he often doesn't finish it because he becomes frustrated or his pasture mate eats it. The BO/BM is unwilling to take his muzzle off while he eats for fear of her fences being cribbed on. 

I've also tried the Best Friend cribbing muzzle, which makes it slightly easier for him to eat, but because it is metal it has been freezing to his lips after he drinks. The bigger "basket" muzzles, which are metal, are all very large and too heavy for him to wear all day since he is a small guy, plus they also freeze in the winter. Cutting bigger holes in the plastic muzzles is effective, but he’s figured out how to crib through them after he's done eating his hay. 

Has anyone tried this muzzle from England? It seems like a last resort because it is so expensive, plus I have no idea of it's effectiveness! Greenguard Grass Muzzles and Grazing Muzzle from Barnstormers. Huge Discounts

I'd love to hear any feedback other horse owners with cribbers have about using muzzles or other tactics you may have tried (other than cribbing straps).


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is finding a different boarding barn not an option? One that actually considers what is best for your horse?


----------



## stylemichelle21 (Nov 9, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Is finding a different boarding barn not an option? One that actually considers what is best for your horse?


Agreed


----------



## mediahorse (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, I'm currently searching for a barn that will be more flexible and am hoping to move as soon as possible. In the mean time, I'd love to hear any suggestions people may have.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Why don't you want to hear about cribbing straps? IMO it's more humane (depending on the brand) than muzzles, because it only does something when they try to crib, and it's not all over their faces....My horse is a cribber and I got him this: The Dare Cribbing Control Collar Schutz Brothers (Equine - Stable Equipment Supplies - Cribbing) BEST DECISION I EVER MADE. Not only does he not crib while in his pen anymore, it's 100% humane! I tried the Weaver brand, but it rubbed my horse, and it had to be scary tight, and my horse still tried to crib. I switched to this one, and it doesn't have to be NEARLY as tight, AND he never tries to crib!! (except sometimes when he's tied up..But never in his pen) In fact, I'm going to to try and take it off for short periods of time while he's in his pen and see what happens. I haven't tried a cribbing muzzle though sorry...Another thing you could do is put vaseline on the areas he cribs on. If that horse is having a hard time eating, I would put a cribbing collar on him instead of a cribbing muzzle... (Please make sure he doesn't have any ulcers or other medical reasons that he cribs though...)


----------



## mediahorse (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, xxgallopxx! I have tried every type of cribbing strap (miracle collar, french style, nutcracker, etc), but he's figured out how to crib through all of them. I've never heard of the one that you mentioned, though - I just ordered it to give it a try!


----------



## mediahorse (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh and yes, we have scoped him for ulcers very recently (nothing, though), and have tried some dietary changes, but with no luck. Best of luck with your cribber!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad to hear he doesn't have ulcers! I know the collar is a little pricey, but you can always return it  A trick I found out though: If your horse is wearing a collar, and he still ''cribs'' just LISTEN TO HIM. If you can hear that ''burp'' sound (if thats what you want to call it) then he's cribbing and you either need to switch collars or tighten it. But if you don't hear anything, then he's not cribbing. He's just trying to crib. Let him try, don't interfere, don't tighten, just leave him be. Since he can't crib, it doesn't need to be any tighter.


----------



## mediahorse (Nov 17, 2011)

great suggestion, thank you!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

(Sorry I forgot to post this part): and your horse will maybe get frustrated and give up. My horse did...Well in his pen anyways lol like I said he still tries on his hitching post! ):< But other then that...my horse isn't a cribber anymore!! Yaaaaay!!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah I'd seriously consider switching barns. I've been told cribbing is good since it releives stress. yeah it's annoying but it has to pretty excessive to be problematic.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Samstead said:


> I've been told cribbing is good since it releives stress. yeah it's annoying but it has to pretty excessive to be problematic.


Ummm do you own a cribber???? It does not have to be excessive to be problematic...Any cribbing will damage your horse and/or your property in the long run! I should post a picture of my horse's top front teeth. They are worn down kinda bad because his old owner let him crib to his hearts content. Cribbing can also be a sign that there is something wrong ''inside'' like ulcers, colic, stress...etc. Most of the time, they crib cause they're just bored like my horse did, but if you EVER notice one of your horse's cribbing....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

xxGallopxx said:


> Ummm do you own a cribber???? It does not have to be excessive to be problematic...Any cribbing will damage your horse and/or your property in the long run! I should post a picture of my horse's top front teeth. They are worn down kinda bad because his old owner let him crib to his hearts content. Cribbing can also be a sign that there is something wrong ''inside'' like ulcers, colic, stress...etc. Most of the time, they crib cause they're just bored like my horse did, but if you EVER notice one of your horse's cribbing....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.


As I posted in other thread s I don't own a horse. What I posted were all things I've been told guess I should have been clear on that. Truth is I dont know a whole ton about cribbing from experience


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Samstead said:


> As I posted in other thread s I don't own a horse. What I posted were all things I've been told guess I should have been clear on that. Truth is I dont know a whole ton about cribbing from experience


Oh sorry. I didn't know that. Thanks for telling me.


----------

